# Is a 722k with and OTA adapter what I need?



## Denali89102 (Jan 24, 2009)

After talking with the Dish installer today (around 4 PM) I canceled the install until I get clarification of what equipment I need.

He brought a 722k and (I think) a 222k and, based on his explanation I would only be able to watch the DV2 output on the 222k "in the other room" in SD. SD is not the problem. "The other room" is.

Maybe if I explained our current setup it would help;
We have an ENVISION HD TV (in the living room) attached to a DirecTV R22 SD recorder which allows us to record 2 programs AND watch anything previously recorded at the same time . We also have two ancient RCA DRC 7005 attached to the TV to provide SD recordings from 1 OTA each through HD/SD converters. Everything is routed to the TV via S-video through an RCA selector switch. In other words, we can record 4 programs at once and watch anything previously recorded at the same time.

We also have a DirecTV SD adapter in our guest bedroom which is attached to an SD TV through a DVD recorder. That adds a 5th record point.

So, I'm wondering if the Dish equipment I need is a 722k WITH a MT2 OTA Tuner Module and also a 222k for the guest bedroom. Based on what I've read, it looks like I could connect the DV1 HD from the 722 to HDMI AND the DV2 SD to S-video on the living room TV and switch between HDMI and SD on the TV.

Okay, it's 0230 and I've been at this since 1600 yesterday so please forgive me if it doesn't make sense. But, PLEASE give me feedback/suggestions as to what equipment I need to switch to DishNETWORK and still be able to record at least 3 programs at a time while being able to watch a previously recorded program on our living room TV. Or, even better, to record 3 programs and watch a 4th program at the same time.

We can't afford DirecTV ($90/month) any more and I think DishNetwork will be the way for us to go.

Thanks in advance for your feedback and suggestions.

Denali89102


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I think this is in the wrong forum, but the short answer is if you're running two rooms, and have the 722k OTA adapter, you're actually capable of recording 2 satellite programs and 2 OTA programs at once while watching a 5th previously-recorded program.

The 722k will also allow you to watch TV2 in the bedroom, the only caveat being you'll be watching mostly prerecorded content unless, like us, you're only mirroring the first TV because you very rarely watch both simultaneously. We actually use a 211k in the bedroom because the $40 one-time DVR fee is more palatable to us.


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

OK, so it sounds like you only have two TV viewing locations - is that right? Dish uses their DVR's different than DTV. The 722k has two satellite tuners built in (with 2 OTA optional with MT2) and when run in the default Dual Mode dedicates one sat tuner (and one OTA if installed) to each of two rooms: TV1 and TV2 allowing independent viewing. TV1 is the room the receiver is in and is HD capable. TV2 runs off of coax only - no box - and is therefore SD only. The disadvantage of this setup is that you can never record something "in the background". One of the TV's will have to be watching something while it's recording (TV2 by default), or watching something previously recorded. The benefit is that you have access to recordings in both rooms.

Now you can also run the 722k in Single Mode, which makes both locations mirror images of each other (or you can leave TV2 completely disconnected). This then gives access to all tuners at one location - all in HD at TV1. You can even do picture-in-picture with this setup. 

Dish also offers the 612 receiver which is a single room only 2 sat and 1 OTA (built in - no module) receiver. This one can not do PIP though.

I think the closest setup to what you have now would be a 722k (with OTA) in the living room in single mode, and then add a 211k ($7/month cheaper than 222k) receiver in the bedroom. This would give you 2 sat and 2 OTA in the living room, and a standard HD receiver (with OTA) in the bedroom you could hook your DVD recorder to. You also have the option of paying a one-time $40 fee to add an external hard drive to the 211k and turn it into a 2 tuner (1 sat, 1 OTA) DVR. There will be no recording sharing with this setup though.

Or you may want to check out the Hopper threads and see if you want to wait 5-6 weeks for that to be released.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

According to the specs of the MT2 tuner, you cannot view OTA from the TV2 location, at least if your in DUAL mode. I actually havent tested this myself but I do know that in single mode (mirroring mode) you can view OTA from both locations. Lemme see if I can test this...........hrmph. I guess the SPEC sheet is incorrect. One CAN view OTA from both locations no matter what mode your in. 

As for the OP's question. I think just the 722k would be all that he needs. It gives you a 2 room receiver w/ just one reciever. Getting a 2nd receiver for the bedroom would only increase the monthly bill, which sounds like he wants to keep to a minimum. So the 722k w/ OTA gives you 4 tuners (2 sat, 2 ota). The receiver can be in single mode (mirror image at both locations), or dual mode. Dual mode would seperate the tuners and each location would get 1 sat and 1 ota. So unless your recording 4 things at once, You should be able to watch something at BOTH locations independent of each other. Recording does default to the 2nd room location but that can also be changed in the menu setup.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

TV2 does get to use one of the OTA tuners.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Yes, 722k with module gives you two ota feeds. 1 for tv1 and another for tv2.


----------

